# AMD introduces new G-series embedded APUs - TDPs starting at just 5.5 watts



## Joker (May 25, 2011)

AMD has launched two new embedded G-series APUs, with impressive 5.5W and 6.4W TDPs. The processors have a 39 percent lower energy footprint than their predecessors and they are based on the Bobcat core.

The T40E is a dual-core clocked at 1GHz, with 1MB of L2 cache and HD 6250 graphics. It supports LVDDR3-1066 memory and has a 6.4W TDP. It loosely resembles a low-power variant of the C-50 APU used in Acer’s Iconia W500 tablet.

The T40R is a single core 1GHz part, with a 5.5W TDP. The graphics and memory controller are the same as in the dual-core T40E.

Thanks to the low TDPs, the new processors can be used without active cooling. Interestingly, Axiomtek has introduced a Pico-ITX motherboard based on T40 parts, which is quite impressive for a dual-core processor with DX11 capable graphics. 

*AMD introduces new G-series embedded APUs*


----------



## saswat23 (May 25, 2011)

really nice finding joker.
Just have to wait for their launch in India.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 25, 2011)

nice info. . . . . Eagerly waiting for llano to launch


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> really nice finding joker.
> Just have to wait for their launch in India.



embedded = won't be used in desktop or laptops. instead industrial PCs.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

yep, they are more suitable thin clients and we may see them into for tablets and or smartphones in the future


----------

